# Debian: "apt-get install kde"



## Spessi (28. Dezember 2004)

Hi.. habe jetzt endlich geschafft Debian (Woody) zu installieren.
Hab jetzt auch schon wget drauf gemacht läuft auch. Ich installierte dann noch KDE, bzw versuchte es, weil sobald ich "startx" bzw. "startkde" mache, zeigt er folgendes: [bild]







Ach herrje, das wird eh nicht gehn durch Funpic, aber ein Versuch ist es Wert... Wer denkt er könnte mir helfen schickt mir eben seine Emailadresse per PN und ich schicks ihm.

Thx

mfg Spessi

Edit: Ok hat sich erledigt: Hier  weiter unten stehts, obendrüber steht wie man Debian installiert ^^.


----------

